# NameVirtualHost *:443 has no VirtualHosts



## alecsoft (29. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

während der Installation von ISPConfig auf CentOS 5.9 erhalte ich folgende Felehrmeldung.
Stopping httpd:                                            [FAILED]
[Sat Jun 29 18:00:36 2013] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:443 has no VirtualHosts
[Sat Jun 29 18:00:36 2013] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
[Sat Jun 29 18:00:36 2013] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:443 has no VirtualHosts
[Sat Jun 29 18:00:36 2013] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
Nach der Installation kann ich nicht auf das controll pannel zugreiffen und ich erhalte immer noch die default Seite von CentOS wenn ich die Serveradresse eingebe.
Was muss ich jetzt machen.

MfG.
alecsoft


----------



## magenbrot (1. Juli 2013)

das Admininterface läuft auf Port 8080. Also versuch mal  https://deinserver.de:8080 (wenn du es mit ssl eingerichtet hast).

Die angezeigten Warnings erscheinen, da noch keine Webseiten auf diese IPs konfiguriert wurden.


----------



## herophil322 (1. Juli 2013)

vielleicht hilft das

Apache Friends Support Forum &bull; View topic - mehrere SSL Seiten auf einem Apache


----------



## Till (3. Juli 2013)

Zitat von alecsoft:


> Was muss ich jetzt machen.


Nichts, die Warnings sind ok. Es bedeutet dass Dein Server für virtuelle Hosts auf IP * vorbereitet ist, aber noch keine Seiten angelegt wurden.


----------



## elena (18. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

habe das gleiche Problem wie alecsoft.

Aber wie komme ich auf die ISPConfig-Admin?


----------



## darkness_08 (18. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

Die Installation ist abgeschlossen?

Dann mit server-ip:8080. So sind die Standarteinstellungen.


----------

